# type 13, #4 with a twist



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

I recently picked up and cleaned up this type 13, #4 planer.

This one seems to have an Aluminum base and frog. Is this common? Everything I read says nothing about this. The "sweetheart" logo, and single patten marking are all period correct, but the brass knob has been Nickle plated (not usual) along with the front plate (normal).

Any idea what the wood is on the handles? I'm fairly new at identifying wood other than Oak, pine, fir, and the normal stuff.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Jason,
Not an expert by any means on the hand planes, but I have a few older ones. Seems to me they used to use rosewood for the handles. I redid one years ago. It is a stanley about 22" long. I'll have to go look at it again, but I seem to remember a rosewood handle. I used tung oil for a finish on the wood parts after sanding them. It's hanging on the wall in the shop. 
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice score ! Yes, aluminum models ARE desirable. In the big scheme of things not all that many were made. wich is what makes planes "desirable" to collectors. No one I know would really seek it out as a user but to collectors it CAN fetch a decent price. The woods appear to be and probably are rosewood but it may be the images. That one is well worth a gloat or two ! Never used one. Let us know how she drives !


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason that is a nice plane. I love to see someone take the time to refresh an older tool. I get almost all my information on hand tools here, www.datamp.org I am in the process of cleaning out my shop and seeing how many planes and other tools I have that need to be refreshed. one day I will post my collection of tools. Right after I can find the back door. I think there used to be one in there somewere.


----------



## mpm1696 (Jan 22, 2008)

No this plane is not so unusual, but it is rare and it's worth double what a usual cast iron #4 smoother of the same type.

The tote and knobs where made of Caribbean Rosewood finished in shellac up to type 16 in 1941, then the handles were made of Beech and some types were painted black and some red (handymans) and some handles were dark stained and varnished. In 1948 - type 19; Rosewood handles was reintroduced in manufacturing but are so heavily varnished it obscured the wood grain.

"Plane" questions, I've got answers

Pete


----------



## Admiral (Nov 9, 2007)

It's a #A4, questionable user, likely has more collector value. Here's what Patrick has to say about them:

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan1.htm#numa4

If you are interested in a user, I'd put this one on ebay or otherwise sell it below in the classifieds, and take the money and get something more useful.


----------



## mpm1696 (Jan 22, 2008)

Admiral said:


> It's a #A4, questionable user, likely has more collector value. Here's what Patrick has to say about them:
> 
> http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan1.htm#numa4
> 
> If you are interested in a user, I'd put this one on ebay or otherwise sell it below in the classifieds, and take the money and get something more useful.



Affirmatively right, it's mostly a collectors, it's not a good user, as it leaves aluminum dark streaks on open grain light woods like ash or oak. If it was mine, I'd keep it as a display item. 

The Stanley Company at the time was trying new castings; to try to find unbreakable irons casts. Today's manufacturers are using malleable irons or bronze. Other manufacturers tried drop forge and others tried brass as the plane soles.

"Plane" questions? I have answers!

Pete


----------



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm not going to use it. Just thought it would be nice to have for it's unique qualities.

The back handle was cracked and someone had done a poor repair job to it so I took it apart and cleaned up the joint the re-glued it. The under side of the sled and the cheeks have some scratches in it assuming from use and the aluminum being soft, it would gouge easily and did.

What would you say the value of this might be? (range)


----------



## Admiral (Nov 9, 2007)

Jason W said:


> What would you say the value of this might be? (range)



Hard to say with the economy and all. It's not pristine as you mentioned, so I'd say somewhere between $65 and $100 or so. Check completed listings in ebay for an A4 and see.

Oh, and published price guides, IMHO, are garbage for estimating sale prices.


----------



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Boy ! , are you right on the money ! All depends on whos watching the item at the right time and wether they start fighting over it. Sometimes the condition isn't even an issue ! I get a kick out of #1s. Seen 'em finnish at $700 one day and next week they'll go over $2,000. In BAD condition. If I were to put that A4 on the bay (wich I would NEVER do !) start it low and get 'em wound up early. Then watch the feeding frenzy !:laughing:


----------



## mpm1696 (Jan 22, 2008)

I've seen some A4 in this condition fetching up to 200$ on Ebay. Note that the market value in Ebay is nearly half the actual value of an item. Iit would fetch bigger cash if it was in an actual auctionneer firm biddings.

Big name collectors really hate Ebay because collectible items are sold at half the real price. 2 years ago, I saw a low angle smoother plane #164, it sold for 250$! I could not believe it because it is actually worth up to 5000$ (it is RARE!). The plane collecting market is always growing these days. Last month, a #164 sold for around 2500$. Note that I'm not the winning bidder! For me, any plane over 150$ is out of my grasp. I'd prefer buying a new jointer or table saw, if I was to put down 2500$ on an 100 year old antique plane!

Pete


----------

